# Trestle Base



## williep99 (Sep 19, 2008)

I did some searching with no success so now I pose the question. What are folks using under trestle bases for support? I deal with frost heave and clay soils here in Colorado.

Thanks, Bill


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Bill
I have a 32ft trestle, I have placed cement under the trestle after the trestle was placed, and while the cement was wet, I placed 1/2x1/2 angle iron about 3" deep in the cement and 2" out, placing the angle around the corner of a trestle bent. Then place a hose clamp around the verticle board on the bent and the angle iron. It is very very ridgid, I clamped one leg of the bent, on every third to fourth bent. I placed small screened creek gravel on the cement , the cement is not troweled or flat it looks more like uneven ground. I have no wooden legs in the concrete, which promotes rot. The trestle has went through two summers and winters with no change in stability. I have no growth of grass or weeds under the trestle.
Good luck
Dennis


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

I used some flagstone I had left over from another project.


----------

